# Do we all have the same types and quantity of fruit trees? seems like no!?



## dabbler (Nov 30, 2017)

i see someone has mentioned being short of apples, but i have two apple trees and often not enough cherries...

what trees do you all have?

mine:

3 x Coconut
2 x Apple
2 x Peach
1 x Orange
1 x Cherry
1 x Pear


----------



## ravenblue (Nov 30, 2017)

3 x Coconut
2 x Peach
2 x Orange
1 x Cherry
1 x Pear
1 x Apple

Today I had lots of extra cherries and so few oranges that I had to scavenge my friends' market boxes to fulfill villager requests for oranges. Usually it's just the opposite. Guess the villagers REALLY wanted citrus today.


----------



## Justin (Nov 30, 2017)

Everyone has one tree of each fruit in the woods, and two unique trees to their game in the river zone. For myself, I have an extra Apple and an extra Orange tree.


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 30, 2017)

3x coconut
2x apple
2x peach
1x cherry, orange, pear


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 30, 2017)

i have an extra pear tree and something else


----------



## Bcat (Nov 30, 2017)

An extra cherry and orange


----------



## LillyofVadness (Nov 30, 2017)

It seems that everyone has in their areas:
2 coconut trees in Saltwater Shores
1 coconut tree at Sunburst Island
Apple, pear, peach, cherry and orange (one of each) in Breezy Hollow
Two of the Breezy Hollow trees, randomly generated at the start of the game, different for every player, at Lost Lure Creek. I, personally, have an extra cherry tree and an extra peach tree.

And I have too many peaches.


----------



## arbra (Nov 30, 2017)

I have an extra pear and orange......my friend playing has pears and peaches...I really wish we had not duplicated on pears as the extra, but now we are too far along to reset and try for something else, oh well.


----------



## Imnotcrazyhopefully (Nov 30, 2017)

I have 2 pears, 2 apples, and 3 coconuts. Everything else I have one of. I had no idea people have different amounts of fruit trees than me! Good to know.


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 30, 2017)

I have an extra cherry and pear tree. I wish that there were two of all the fruit trees, because I'm always low on the fruit I only have one of but have too many pears and cherries


----------



## squidpops (Nov 30, 2017)

I have an extra apple and extra pear trees


----------



## mitfy (Nov 30, 2017)

i have extra oranges and pears. strange, i didn't think there was really a difference between games, i was wondering why some people seemed to always have peaches for sale!


----------



## Vonny (Nov 30, 2017)

I got extra peaches and cherries.  Guess I?ll start selling spares in the market


----------



## Sheando (Nov 30, 2017)

Cherries and pears, my two least favorite fruits. I'm forever missing oranges and peaches, while almost no one ever asks for cherries. At least the pears are popular among my campers.


----------



## Rose (Nov 30, 2017)

I am consistently lacking on apples and overflowing with pears. I get that they wanted to give each player a slightly more custom experience, as well as encourage market box use, but I find it pretty annoying.


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 1, 2017)

I have an extra peach and orange tree. :>


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 1, 2017)

I have an extra Apple and Cherry tree by my river. I feel like my villagers never want Apples or Cherries... so I list them often in my market box!


----------



## hestu (Dec 1, 2017)

My extra trees are pears and oranges, so I'm always short on peaches cherries, and especially apples, but recently my villagers have wanted a LOT of pears and even though I have an extra tree I can't keep up and end up having to buy extras from market boxes to keep up! Kind of sucks but I guess it's better than catching super specific fish over and over again lol


----------



## lPeachy (Dec 1, 2017)

I have an extra cherry and pear. Good catch!
I was always wondering why the heck people were selling apples and peaches because i rarely have enough of those!


----------



## angiepie (Dec 1, 2017)

x 1 peach
x 1 apple 
x 1 pear
x 2 orange 
x 2 cherry
x 3 coconut


----------



## Chele (Dec 2, 2017)

I have the same as you, except I have 2 orange trees! There’s one in the fruit forest place (whatever it’s called, lol) and there’s one in the river place. I don’t memorise the names of the places, okay?


----------



## Deca (Dec 2, 2017)

I have an extra apple and cherry tree, which is funny cause both are my town fruit in ACWW and ACNL!


----------

